# Help with Perkioment Trail ride



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I live near Trenton NJ and am planning a club group ride on the Perkiomen Trail for October or early November. I'm considering Oct 17 as the leaves will still be on the trees, do you think this is this correct? I have Oct 3, 24, and 31 as other dates.

How much of the trail is macadem or is it all crushed cinder?

Earlier this year I rode from downtown Philadelphia and rode past Manayunk about 12 miles and turned around at some parking lot on the left. Just before the parking lot, the path went straight and to the parking lot you curved around to the left and up a small incline. It was a very open parking lot, little trees and no bathrooms. It almost looked like a commuters parking lot. A couple of miles before this towards Manayunk there was another parking lot down below on the left as I headed from the direction of Manayunk. This parking area had bathrooms. Where exactly was this last parking lot that we were at? Cross streets please so I can locate it on a map. Is it off the PA Tpk?
I'd like to park here and then continue. Isn't this the beginning of the Perkiomen Trail or close to it or is there a better area to park? From here, how far can I ride or should I ride? Are there any bathrooms beyond this on the Trail? Is there a good place to get off the trail to get something to eat, pizza, sandwiches, or drinks, snacks?

Please provide as much information as you can as this is all new to me.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello Lawrence.

I'm a long-time and regular rider of the Schuylkill River Trail and sometimes the Perkiomen trail.

I made a thread about the trails that gets updated once in a while, but has some good links an info posted by people here during the past few years:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107566

Also, here's a direct link to the Montgomery County web site's page about the Perkiomen Trail:

http://trails.montcopa.org/trails/cwp/view,a,1455,q,59249,trailsNav,|.asp


----------

